# Dennerle Nano Cube 30L just sprang a leak



## frothhelmet (16 Sep 2020)

Moved all my fish to buckets but, wtf. This shouldn't happen should it? Tank is 8.5 years old. Luckily noticed the very beginnings of it while eating lunch. What the hey? What is this puddle doing growing at the tank base? Humbug. Anyone had similar problems with the Dennerle Nano Cubes?


----------



## lilirose (16 Sep 2020)

I've five of the smaller ones (three 20l and two 30l) with no issues...have had the 20l ones running for more than a year. I actually just planted the second of the 30l without leak testing first.  But I haven't had them for anything like 8.5 years.

Can you locate the leak (bottom or sides)? 

Will be watching this thread because if there's an issue with these it's somewhat critical that I find out about it!


----------



## frothhelmet (16 Sep 2020)

The leak is definitely somewhere on the bottom pane. I think the front right corner - where the curved front pane meets the flat bottom.


----------



## Luketendo (17 Sep 2020)

Not underheard of, I had a 35L Fluval which had a slow leak within this time span.


----------



## PARAGUAY (18 Sep 2020)

How long as it been set up know you have  had it for 8 years but have you re set it up recently. Sometimes unintentional little thing like a piece of grit under bottom glass and with the water pressure?


----------



## frothhelmet (18 Sep 2020)

Good point. It's been in its present location for over 4 years. One thing it could be is that the table it's on is not 100% level. The water level is about 1cm higher towards the front. It also seems like the leak came from the front as well.


----------



## castle (18 Sep 2020)

I can't comment much on this, but for the tank I plan to have built in the next couple of years I'm looking at metal frames. A bit excessive, but a leak would make me lose all faith in structural integrity. Silicone has improved a lot over the years though, rare to see modern high end tanks leak.


----------



## sparkyweasel (18 Sep 2020)

castle said:


> Silicone has improved a lot over the years though, rare to see modern high end tanks leak.


I should hope it is rare, most of my tanks are 30 - 40 years old, cheap and cheerful, and still watertight.


----------



## castle (19 Sep 2020)

sparkyweasel said:


> I should hope it is rare, most of my tanks are 30 - 40 years old, cheap and cheerful, and still watertight.



I suspect those braces are helping though?


----------



## lilirose (19 Sep 2020)

I think metal frames and braces are maybe a bit of overkill for the 30 liter nano tanks that this thread is discussing?


----------



## PARAGUAY (20 Sep 2020)

> castle said:
> 
> 
> > I can't comment much on this, but for the tank I plan to have built in the next couple of years I'm looking at metal frames. A bit excessive, but a leak would make me lose all faith in structural integrity. Silicone has improved a lot over the years though, rare to see modern high end tanks leak.
> ...


----------



## Steve Buce (20 Sep 2020)

Feel for you, one of my dennerle cubes sprang a leak couple of months back, lucky i had a spare tank and other tanks to put livestock in


----------



## castle (20 Sep 2020)

PARAGUAY said:


> It's often overlooked silicone sealants are wide ranging and have different properties and uses. A good standby probably more for someone with multiple tanks in the event of a leak is Huttons gold label underwater range silicone Didnt those metal frame aquariums use a putty that never set hard?



if you look at the old, J Fiske aquariums, they were originally a putty as far as I'm aware.


----------



## castle (20 Sep 2020)

Steve Buce said:


> Feel for you, one of my dennerle cubes sprang a leak couple of months back, lucky i had a spare tank and other tanks to put livestock in



2 known to leak isn't so good.


----------

